# baby rats for sale ! £5.00 each



## Joellvssarah (Sep 12, 2010)

hey i have a litter of kits ready in 6 weeks there berkshire black and berkshire dumbo hoded they are £5.00 each and im now taking names and numbers !
thanks Joel
im in sheffield


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

This section is not for established breeders to put up ads.

And we need more information.

Pictures? Temperments? Bloodlines?


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

He only you was a little closer haha


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

EddricksMommy101 said:


> This section is not for established breeders to put up ads.
> 
> And we need more information.
> 
> Pictures? Temperments? Bloodlines?


no, we don't want that information at all, unless they're an accidental litter or such.  we don't support advertising intentional breeding here at all. so unless these babies were an accidental litter or pet store surprise or the like, this board will be deleted.


----------



## Joellvssarah (Sep 12, 2010)

Well they was not planned I tell you that lol
Is anyone intrested?
If you are give me a email on [email protected]
& Ill send you some pictures and what ever you need to know 
Thank youu


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Seems kinda fishy to me. Sorry, but thats how i see it


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

If they were an accidental litter, you should be more interested in finding loving homes for your pups instead of monetary gain. What are the circumstances around the litter if it's an accident? Do you not have your males and females separated? Did you buy a pregnant female? Please don't misunderstand us, we aren't attacking you or your intentions. It's just a little sketchy when you're advertising a litter FOR SALE with absolutely no details when the biggest concern should be finding a home for every baby.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

EddricksMommy101 said:


> Seems kinda fishy to me. Sorry, but thats how i see it


*I just saw that this user has another thread open about ANOTHER litter for sale. That's a bit more than fishy to me, EddricksMommy101. Are there any Mods that care to weigh in on this one?*


----------

